# Smallest or in-wall av processor?



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

Is there such a thing as in-wall or hidden AV processor? I heard that Olufsen is making such a thing, but very pricey. Anyone else makes one? Just process no power amp, to be used with active speakers.

Going for the clean look, just TV and nothing else.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

toffee said:


> Is there such a thing as in-wall or hidden AV processor? I heard that Olufsen is making such a thing, but very pricey. Anyone else makes one? Just process no power amp, to be used with active speakers.
> 
> Going for the clean look, just TV and nothing else.


You looking for an in-wall BD player too? Just kidding.

Most people just get the regular big stuff and hide it all in a closet or cabinet. Anything permanently mounted in-wall implies a very long term relationship, and AVRs aren't that. An in-wall AVR would also create something of a wiring nightmare.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What is your budget? How many inputs? What type of outputs? Have you looked at MiniDSP?


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

Budget is pretty open, below $2k one hopes. Ideally, I would like the TV to do the HDMI switching, but I understand that output from TV has limitation? I would like to have 5.1 channels from the processor and 5 active speakers plus a powered sub.

Let's not call it in-wall but hidden or hidden behind TV?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

So you want to send optical audio from your TV to the processor? If that is the case, what about something like this DAC? There are exceptions but I think most HDTVs only pass 2-channel audio from the HDMI inputs to the optical output.


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

Inconsistent, but some TV sets can pass through 5.1


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2012)

Check this link out: http://forums.sonos.com/showthread.php?t=33927&page=21


----------

